# Critical Skill Visa



## santosh.thatte (Jul 8, 2016)

Dear Friends, 

I have applied today for Critical Skill Visa under 3 categories - Enterprise Architecture, System Integrator and Business Analyst

I am a SAP FICO Consultant having 15 years of Experience.

Just wanted to know have I chosen correct critical skills to apply being SAP FICO Consulttanr and what is the time frame to get the evaluation pertaining to critical skill visa application.

Earliest reply is welcome

Regards,
Santosh Thatte


----------



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

santosh.thatte said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied today for Critical Skill Visa under 3 categories - Enterprise Architecture, System Integrator and Business Analyst
> 
> ...



Hi Santosh,

You have applied under correct category "Information Communication &Technology".
Time frame to get CSV is approximate 6 months.


Regards,
Sandeep


----------

